# Sticky  Common Antidepressants, Antispasmodics, Antidiarrheals



## Jeffrey Roberts

cymbalta (duloxetine), elavil (amitriptyline), tofranil (imipramine), aventyl/allegron (nortriptyline), norpramin (desipramine), prozac (fluoxetine), paxil (paroxetine), zyban (buproprion), effexor (venlafaxine), sinequan (doxepin), dicetel (pinaverium bromide), bentyl/bentylol (dicyclomine), buscopan/levbid/levsin/nulev (hyoscyamine, lomotil (diphenoxylate)Refer to our Medications page for a complete listing of medications.


----------

